# Anyone know what to do in central ohio



## raber (May 13, 2019)

stuck here until the 21st. anyone know what to do? (as in things to pass the time that aren't being a bum in the local library and being a bum on the local street corner)


----------



## Breck (May 13, 2019)

High st was always fun...dont know about now.


----------



## scutellaria (May 13, 2019)

if you can go to cleveland theres a really cool old round house /rail museum with old c&o and b&o stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 13, 2019)

“*Anyone know what to do in central ohio”*

I’d curl up in a fetal position and weep uncontrollably!

I am originally from Ohio. From about age 13, I knew I was headed to where there were mountains and trees, and left when I was 19, 40 years ago. My small town was surrounded by corn and soybean fields, now I have redwoods surrounding me.

Any place is as good as you make it. Cleveland is NE Ohio, though, not Central Ohio.


----------



## scutellaria (May 13, 2019)

haha yeah i guess that suggestion was along the line of thinkinng that the best thing to do in central oh is leave. p i really like cleveland and cincy, altho have spent more time in clev. hope to stop in cincy this summer to ride the rathole. i have friends who are from/fuck with columbus a lot but i havent really been there much or at all


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (May 14, 2019)

Come to cincy! It's pretty chill busses r cheap also.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (May 14, 2019)

Anyone comes hru cindy I got a floor beers and buds yo kick down. Also show ya around the local DIY scene if interested. Just pm me if u come thru


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jun 1, 2019)

I say this somewhat jokingly. Best thing to do is leave Ohio. 
Cincy is pretty cool though. One of my least favorite states. Not enough wilderness and too many people. Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jun 1, 2019)

I can agree with @ResistMuchObeyLittle : cindy is cool tho I am biased cause it's my home city. Good scene tho!


----------

